# Eigenbau: Steckachse 135x12 für Meta 5.5



## erwinosius (2. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Commencal Freunde.
Ich habe diese Woche ein bisschen gebastelt und herraus gekommen ist eine Steckachse fürs 5.5. Ich wollte eine Achse ohne weitere Teile, stabil und leicht.
Also hab ich meine Standard 12mm Ausfaller hergenommen, ins rechte einen 12mm Gewindeeinsatz hineingebastelt und das linke angesenkt.
Dann ein Stück 16mm Titanvollmaterial hergenommen und gedreht wie ein Weltmeister. Herausgekommen ist das hier.
Hohlgebohrte 12mm Titanachse mit 4mm Sechskantantrieb.












gruß
erwin


----------



## seb90 (30. März 2012)

hi, ich bräuchte sowas für mein meta 6 von 2011...
weißt du wo es sowas gibt (ich weiß as ist selbst gemacht, aber vergleichbares!)?
bzw hab ich jz einen normales schnellspanner laufrad...wie bekomm ich das in den rahmen? oder ist der umstieg auf eine andere narbe besser?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

